# Gaming PC zusammen gestellt~900€ Meinungen



## hamude91 (30. Oktober 2015)

*Gaming PC zusammen gestellt~900€ Meinungen*

Huhu, ich bin gerade dabei einen GamingPc zusammen zu stellen und würde gerne eure Meinung zu der konfiguration wissen:

Vorläufiges Setup:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 6600 4x 3.30GHz So.1151 BOX 
Mainboard: Asus Z170-P Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual
Grafikkarte: 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
RAM: 8GB Crucial CT2K4G4DFS8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
Netzteil: 530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze 
         Festplatte: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
SSD: 250GB Crucial BX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT250BX100SSD1)
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NSC0 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk
*
Kosten: 977,51€*


Betriebssystem kriege ich von der Uni gestellt und Monitor leihe ich mir von meinem Bruder erstmal.


Über eure Meinung/Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2015)

Das Board ist was arg teuer dafür, dass du nur einen i5-6600 nimmst, den man ja nicht übertakten kann. Da reicht locker eines für 90€ oder so. Da würde ich dann lieber vom Geld eine SSD mit 128GB nehmen.  

Netzteil: die 530W-Version reicht dicke, da sparst du aber nicht viel. Aber du kannst auch das Corsair CS 550W 61095 - 550 Watt Corsair CS Series Modular 80+ Gold nehmen, das hat eine Gold-Effizienz, spart Dir also Strom im Vergleich zum BeQuiet und ist auch modular.



Oder auch überlegen: nen Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150 nehmen + Board für 80€. Der i5-6600 ist nicht schneller, als der Xeon, nur "moderner", aber der Xeon ist technisch wie ein Core i7, was in 2-3 Jahren vlt hilfreich sein kann: die Konsolen haben ja 8Kern-CPUs, kann   also sein, dass man in einiger Zeit bei Games Vorteile von 8-Kern-CPUs auch am PC hat, und ein i7 hat ja bei 4 Kernen wegen Hyperthreading 8 Threads, das gilt dann auch für den Xeon.

Hier ein Test, wo der 6600K und der Xeon dabei sind: Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 6) - ComputerBase   und hier speziell Games Intel Skylake im Test (i5‑6600K + i7‑6700K) (Seite 7) - ComputerBase    und der i5-6600 ist ja nicht schneller als der ~6600k     Wenn du jetzt den 6600k nehmen würdest, dann könnte man ja noch sagen, dass du vlt durch den Mehrtakt beim Übertakten den Xeon einholst, selbst wenn der wg. den 8 Threads mal Vorteile hat, oder sogar durch den Taktvorteil überholst. Aber wenn du nur den i5-6600 nimmst, könnte der Xeon sogar besser sein, außer du bist ganz sicher, dass du in 1-2 Jahren mal ne neue CPU holen wirst und Dir Board+RAM-Neukauf sparst.


----------



## hamude91 (30. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die superschnelle Antwort 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, welches Mainboard ich für die Xeon E3-1231 v3 nehmen soll, habe erstmal eins für 107€ ausgesucht. Denkst du das zweite Setup ist kompatibel? 
Mir wurde gesagt ich soll Sockel 1151 nehmen weil das für die Zukunft sicherer wäre, aber ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung davon.
Übertakten möchte ich eigentlich nicht da ich nicht vorhabe immer die neusten Spiele auf Ultra zu spielen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde auch empfehlen eine SSd einzubauen, allerdings würde ich mindestens 256GB nehmen. Ich habe kein einziges Spiel und nicht wirklich viele Programme installiert und trotzdem sind schon 147GB belegt.
Wenn Dir Silent wichtig ist, würde ich auch noch ein paar Euro für ein anderes Gehäuse (z.B. Fractal Define R4) und einen CPU Kühler drauflegen, denn die boxed Dinger sind nicht gerade leise.


----------



## hamude91 (30. Oktober 2015)

Danke nochmal für die Ratschläge, ich habe Netzteil und Mainboard ausgetauscht und eine SSD hinzugefügt. Ich werde warscheinlich bei i5-6600 bleiben.
Was haltet ihr von diesem Setup? (erste Beitrag editiert)


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2015)

Du kannst halt beim Sockel 1151 auch in 2 Jahren sicher nochmal eine CPU nachrüsten. Da ist dann nur die Frage, ob es sich überhaupt noch lohnt. Denn bisher war es bei den letzten Intel-Sockeln so, dass die CPUs, die nach 2 Jahren noch für den Sockel neu rauskamen, zwar besser, aber nicht VIEL besser waren, so dass eine Aufrüstung sich kaum lohnte. und bis die CPU wirklich "zu schwach" ist wirst du wiederum schon längst einen ganz neuen Sockel haben, der sich viel eher lohnt, obwohl man dann ein neues Board braucht. Beim Sockel 1150 hättest du halt mit dem Xeon eine Top-CPU, die nicht schlechter als der i5-6600 ist und auch durch die 8 Threads sehr "zukunftssicher" ist, vielleicht sogar in 2-3 Jahren etwas besser dasteht als der i5-6600. Beim Sockel 1150 wirst du aber definitiv auf keinen Fall mehr noch in 2-3 Jahren eine neue CPU finden, d.h. wenn der Xeon mal "zu schwach" ist, dann muss so oder so ein neues Board her - aber das wäre auch ganz sicher beim i5-6600 der Fall, denn beide CPUs sind so stark, dass die sicher nicht schon in 2 Jahren zu schwach für die dann neuesten Games sein werden, und in 3.4 Jahren wiederum wirst du auch für den Sockel 1151 sicher nichts mehr bekommen, was sich eher lohnt als der dann wiederum neueste andere Sockel. Du wirst ganz sicher zuerst die Grafikkarte tauschen "müssen" als die CPU.

Und wenn du den i5-6600 nimmst, reicht so ein Board dicke Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H Intel B150 So.1151 Dual Channel , weil du ja den Prozessor nicht übertakten kannst. Und für den Xeon wäre dieses Baord zB sehr gut 62065 - Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual 

Also, kurz gesagt: ich finde den Xeon E3-1231 v3 die bessere Wahl als den i5-6600, wenn du nur wegen des modernen Sockels nehmen willst in der Hoffnung, dass du da vielleicht in einiger Zeit eher noch ne neue CPU bekommen kannst. WENN Sockel 1151, dann würde ich den 6600k nehmen, weil man den auch übertakten kann.


Ansonsten wäre Deine Zusammenstellung gut, ich finde aber das Board immer noch nen Tick zu viel, und wenn du wiederum wegen ein paar Euro mehr oder weniger kein Problem hast, dann solltest du direkt den 6660k wählen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## hamude91 (30. Oktober 2015)

Super, vielen Dank Herbboy. Ich habe jetzt das Mainboard ausgetauscht und das was du vorgeschlagen hast reingetan, damit spare ich mir nochmal 30€. Das einzige was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist dass das Mainboard nur 2133 RAM unterstützt, aber ich weis nicht ob das wichtig ist und was ausmacht, habe dazu einfach mal 8GB Crucial CT2K4G4DFS8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit reingetan, damit spare ich auch nochmal 13€ .
Als Netzteil habe ich jetzt 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold für 97€ drin. Denkst du die "Gold" qualität lohnt, oder sollte ich lieber eine mit "Bronze" nehmen und nochmal 20€ sparen? 

EDIT: Mir knabbert gerade jemand am Ohr und meint, ich soll unbedingt 2400er RAM nehmen und auch das Mainboard wechseln, ich bin so verwirrt 

Meine Konfiguration sieht jetzt so aus: Warenkorb


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2015)

hamude91 schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank Herbboy. Ich habe jetzt das Mainboard ausgetauscht und das was du vorgeschlagen hast reingetan, damit spare ich mir nochmal 30€. Das einzige was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist dass das Mainboard nur 2133 RAM unterstützt, aber ich weis nicht ob das wichtig ist und was ausmacht, habe dazu einfach mal 8GB Crucial CT2K4G4DFS8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit reingetan, damit spare ich auch nochmal 13€ .


 wenn du nix übertaktest, spielt das RAM an sich keine Rolle, und auch bei Übertaktung würde "mehr takt" vom RAM nicht so viel ausmachen. Mit Board und RAM musst du es halt wissen, ob du den Aufpreis zahlen willst. Vtl. hast du dann 2-3% mehr Leistung, aber zahlst halt mehr für das schnellere RAM und dazu passendem Board.



> Als Netzteil habe ich jetzt 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-Modular 80+ Gold für 97€ drin. Denkst du die "Gold" qualität lohnt, oder sollte ich lieber eine mit "Bronze" nehmen und nochmal 20€ sparen?


 Wenn du den PC sehr lange am Tag an hast, dann lohnt sich Gold - aber es gibt auch deutlich günstigere Alternativen, da muss es nicht das teure 10er-BeQuiet sein. Du bekommst sehr gute Gold-Netzteile von anderen Markenherstellern zum Preis des 530er Bronze-BeQuiet. Selbst von BeQuiet: es gibt auch die System Power 7-Serie, da kostet die Version mit 500-550W um die 55-60€ - die hat lediglich keine abnehmbaren Kabel im Gegensatz zur E8-CM-Version, aber ist dafür halt effizienter.


----------

